# 2.5 year old bitch



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, just shy of 2.5 years 

Here she is at 10 weeks









Here she is at age 5 months









And a couple weeks shy of 2.5 years


----------



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

Very beautiful dog and such a nice stack.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

She's absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you for the kind comments. Desperately hoping she finishes her championship this weekend. We are SO close. She just needs a major, and they are so hard to find


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Good luck at your show!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

ummm - right in my back yard.....my friend is showing her Viszlas in the same ring Sunday.....

good luck

Lee


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Good luck to her! She is very beautiful!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Beautiful girl you have there. Love her coloring and coat. Good luck with the championship.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

She is absolutely perfect :wub:

I read what you said about how much she changed and didn't change as she matured. I can really see that! But even at 5 months you could tell she was really going to grow into herself, and she did that so well. Hoping, hoping, hoping you finish her soon!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl and good luck with the dog show. Now that's what I call a beautiful stack job.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful girl! Love that head!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Where are you showing this weekend, Jackie? I have my fingers crossed for you to finish that girl!! 

I can't get that last major to save my life. Sage showed last weekend (about 2 1/2 hours from here) and came away with a reserve. I may shoot myself if I don't finish her soon. I have her entered next weekend in a show about 3 hours from here. Unfortunately it's not a major in bitches, but a 5 pt major in dogs. Arghhh. I don't want to go. I don't want to hope for the _crossover_. I know, I know, if you don't show, you can't win. But it's a boatload of money for 2 days in a hotel, gas, and handler fees, just for the _possibility_ of going BOW. That's 3 wins to get the points. Going over a dog for a 5 point major seems really really slim. Someone needs to tell me what to do!!!
:help:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Beautiful girl, btw!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

We're showing in Monroeville, just an hour away. If the major breaks or she doesn't win, it'll be almost a year before she shows again, because she's being bred this season. There are just NO majors


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll do a little championship dance for you.  Come on, Wesson!!!!

However, I do feel your pain regarding finding majors. Sage is starting to blow coat, which knocks us out of serious competition until she grows it back. She's not very attractive naked! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ah, crap. I think your major broke? Argh. Maddening. 

Saw that Buck went BIS yesterday. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The major broke, but the reason was something I can't be mad about. Bitch went in for an emergency spay (she survived surgery and is doing well).

I DID get this picture when we got home, so the weekend wasn't a total wash! 









And Wesson's mother went reserve on Saturday after not being shown in over 4 years.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Xeph said:


> The major broke, but the reason was something I can't be mad about. Bitch went in for an emergency spay (she survived surgery and is doing well).
> 
> I DID get this picture when we got home, so the weekend wasn't a total wash!
> 
> ...


Are you Jackie off the FB group?

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Are you saying the GSD went Best In Show????

The big blanket male?

Lee


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ch Woodsides Megabucks went Best in Show on Saturday. He also won the Group on Sunday. Shown by Lenny Brown. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ah darn it, Jackie! Oh well, that's life at dog shows. She looks so pretty 

We had a weird maddening thing happen last weekend. It's a major in dogs, 13, on the nose. Everyone is there. This young handler, right before her class, says I'm leaving. Gets up, with her dog, and leaves the area. Just disappears. Class goes in, and the judge holds the class up, waiting for her, because everyone saw her standing ringside with her dog. Waiting waiting waiting. They mark the dog absent, and go on. As soon as her class is over, she shows back up at ringside. Laughing. She deliberately broke the major. Everyone ringside was furious. I never did find out what the story was. My handler said she'd see what she could find out. 

A few minutes later, I look up and Jimmy Moses is standing there watching, talking to my handler. At one point, during the Am Bred bitch class, he put his hand over his face and shook his head. Yeah, Jimmy, quality is pretty slim today, and our judge is a little inconsistent. I couldn't get into my car fast enough and beat it out of there with my pathetic reserve ribbon. 






Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Laughing. She deliberately broke the major.


What the heck!!?!??! That is CRAPPY sportsmanship!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> What the heck!!?!??! That is CRAPPY sportsmanship!


It was crazy.  We were all speculating _why_ she would break the major. I'm very curious to see what my handler finds out...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Morgantown, WV made majors for three days!!!!! FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

good luck to you!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

YA!!!! Go get 'em, Wesson! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

